# OTA update



## Prof007 (Jan 9, 2012)

My phone has started prompting me to install the latest update from Verizon/LG, but when I try to update it reboots, attempts to install, then tells me the installation failed when the phone boots back up.

I have previously rooted my phone and removed several stock applications (bloatware). I have not had time to mess with unrooting the device or putting back the stock apps yet.

Anyone having the same issue?


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

This is why I always tell people to freeze apps instead of removing them. If the CRC fails on any of the files it is checking, the whole process fails. You'll most likely need to do a backup of all your apps and data and use the .cab file or the LG Update tool to move on to V6 now.


----------



## Hollywoods14 (Mar 14, 2012)

mrmooney on android forums had issues with the ota not working, but was able to push it through using the update tool.


----------



## Prof007 (Jan 9, 2012)

I fortunately had moved the stock apps to my sdcard, and after restoring the files and permissions, the update installed successfully.


----------



## outlawbishop (Jul 29, 2011)

Using Nephs methods and coming from Brokenout, his formula for the ota does work, but the ota also breaks root, fyi. Should be able to reroot with same procedure as before. Just a psa...hadnt read any confirmation anywhere that it did remove root access.

Sent from my VS920 4G using RootzWiki


----------

